# How to change device name on actual device



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I changed my Fire's name on Amazon and see the new name on my devices page, but the Fire itself still says "Jessica's 3rd Kindle". I have already restarted it but no change.  What am I missing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I changed the name of mine from Firefly the Kindle to just Firefly and it took a day or so to show up. Or at least before I noticed it.   Try synching (tap on the gear in the upper right hand corner and then "sync."  If that doesn't work, I'd just wait a day and see if it changes.

Betsy


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Try synching (tap on the gear in the upper right hand corner and then "sync."


That worked! Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!

So, what did you name your Fire?

Betsy


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great!
> 
> So, what did you name your Fire?
> 
> Betsy


Katniss


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice!

Are you enjoing Outlander?  We had a book klub on it here a while back.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Uhhh Betsy...  Katniss is from Hunger Games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Uhhh, I know.   

But she's reading Outlander, according to her siggy.    Perhaps you have signatures turned off?

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Who knows, Betsy.  I'm being dangerous this morning, messing around with Tapatalk and my iPad.  I buy but don't take the time to mess.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I found that I had forgotten to put the name I wanted on my Fire.
So I just went to Amazon and changed it.
Then grabbed the Fire and did a sync.
It changed right then.

Oh....it is: Geoff's Serenity.

Great minds think alike (or similar).


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I am enjoying Outlander. I am now at the point where it's been decided they should marry.  Great book.  I have it on loan after having waited for it since Amazon rolled out library lending.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Silly question.. but.. how do you change the name of your Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Silly question.. but.. how do you change the name of your Fire?


I'm not actually sure you can do it from the device, but it's dead easy to do via "Manage Your Kindle" at Amazon. Click on "Manage Your Devices" and click the little 'edit' next to your Fire's (or any other kindle's) name. Be sure to save when you're finished. The Fire will learn it's new name and will display it when you've synced up again.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not actually sure you can do it from the device, but it's dead easy to do via "Manage Your Kindle" at Amazon. Click on "Manage Your Devices" and click the little 'edit' next to your Fire's (or any other kindle's) name. Be sure to save when you're finished. The Fire will learn it's new name and will display it when you've synced up again.


Thanks so much Ann! I see it now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I found that I had forgotten to put the name I wanted on my Fire.
> So I just went to Amazon and changed it.
> Then grabbed the Fire and did a sync.
> It changed right then.
> ...


LOL! My iPad is Serenity and my i'Touch is Inara Sera....the Companion. My K-Touch is "Buffy" to keep the Josh Whedon trend going...

Betsy


----------

